# Last video you watched.



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## exhausted (Aug 19, 2019)

[Vinesauce] Vinny - Mario Artist: Polygon Studio (Nintendo 64 DD PART 2)
					

Vinny streams Mario Artist: Polygon Studio for Nintendo 64 DD live on Vinesauce! Stream Playlist ► http://bit.ly/gamecollectionsPL Stream date: Aug 18th, 201...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Marco Fucko (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## saisegeha (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## ES 195 (Aug 19, 2019)

I wish it was anime.






I'm a fan of insect channels on YouTube since bugs are really interesting and bug enthusiast know how to explain why. I've been binging this particular channel for the past couple days. Guy removes wasp nests and feeds the larvae to his chickens. It's pretty neat.


----------



## I wanna Cum Daddy (Aug 19, 2019)

Mumkey's sex tape


----------



## Digital Thunder (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## MediocreMilt (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Eryngium (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## ForgedBlades (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## oldTireWater (Aug 19, 2019)

Kinda boring.


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## AA 102 (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Eryngium (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Draza (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## JM 590 (Aug 19, 2019)

I wanna Cum Daddy said:


> Mumkey's sex tape


yeah that

Of all the fucking times you could have made this thread

Other than that, this:


----------



## Violence Jack (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## sasazuka (Aug 19, 2019)

If live California seismograph streams count as videos.



Spoiler: Ca Seismograph Live Earthquake Stream







The channel it's on for when the current stream stops.


----------



## verissimus (Aug 20, 2019)

Batman - The Dark Knight Robbery Scene HD
					

The Dark Knight is a 2008 British-American superhero film directed, produced, and cowritten by Christopher Nolan. Based on the DC Comics character Batman, th...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## The Saltening (Aug 20, 2019)

Depressing but fitting for my current situation









						Fuck Life
					

Tune: Madd Maxxx - 'Fuck Life' https://maddmaxxx.bandcamp.com Vid: Navajo Joe Films - 'Requiem - A Short Film About Teen Suicide' - https://youtu.be/m-eOr0Lh...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## PL 001 (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Sundae (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## queerape (Aug 20, 2019)

Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Aug 20, 2019)

If you care to get past the "goth makeup" (I personally think it looks cool, but I digress), then I would say this video is very much worth watching.  I can relate to a LOT of it.


----------



## Creep3r (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Eryngium (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## PL 001 (Aug 22, 2019)

Listening to this right now. It's interesting enough if you're a fan of the movies, but Jesus the main guy's voice is really obnoxious in how he keeps drawling out his words.


----------



## the real heisenberg (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## MemeGray (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Planted (Aug 22, 2019)

*REST IN PEACE SKY KING*


----------



## Creep3r (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Freddy Freaker (Aug 22, 2019)

More like last TV ad I saw.




#CommonFilth


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## spurger king (Aug 22, 2019)

I've been on a Jennies Garage kick lately. Guy and his wife fix up old dirt bikes.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## ShittyRecolor (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Pitere pit (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## ShittyRecolor (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Argh My Cigar (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Sep 29, 2019)

Sonic High School Chapter 5
					

Your body is as hot as the Fire King's fire powers. Link: http://bit.ly/1sufBGk Twitter: https://twitter.com/BrendanielH Become a Patron: http://www.patreon....




					youtu.be
				



Was watching the whole playlist actually.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Ilackcreativity (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Nick Gars (Sep 30, 2019)

What Redbone would sound like if it was sung by Carl Wheezer
					

I'm sorry This video is not monetized. All musical rights go to Childish Gambino.




					youtu.be
				







Ilackcreativity said:


>



Let's get this on a tray.
Nice!


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Dwight Frye (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Dec 23, 2019)

https://twitter.com/EddieisCaligula/status/1208948243901620225?s=20

I don't know hwo to embed it, but dude shot down the sick fuck that kidnapped and raped his son, on live, national TV. The video is definitely NSFW, so don't go jumping on twitter and playing it.


----------



## an actual idiot (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## ApatheticViewer (Dec 23, 2019)

☭☭☭


----------



## Sundae (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## ApatheticViewer (Dec 24, 2019)

Italian man cuts tomatoes in his driveway


----------



## BajaBlaster (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## A_Skellington (Dec 24, 2019)

Resident Evil: Rebecca's Actress Found - Gaming Mysteries
					

Earlier this year, the live actress behind Resident Evil's Rebecca Chambers, credited just as Linda, was found by Fred Derf of the Raccoon Stars blog. Full R...




					youtu.be
				




I'm bad at embedding.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 25, 2019)

I was watching The Tudors. So technically it's this.


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Dec 25, 2019)

Aussie I've been watching do tornado spotting operations in America for a while now. This one is a bit long but gets a bit hairy around 48 minutes in. 
I think I have a thing for radio chatter, I find it calming for some reason.


----------



## Isam (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Bluey (Dec 25, 2019)

Cat Videos make me smile on a bad day.


----------



## soft breathing (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Fougaro (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 27, 2019)

Was watching Tech Jesus help cats get online.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Dec 27, 2019)

Still kicking myself for not buying Devotion right away.


----------



## Sundae (Dec 27, 2019)

Decided to re-watch AVGN's Majora's Mask video:


----------



## TV's Adam West (Dec 28, 2019)

Bumping them classics. 








						Nate Dogg feat. Warren G - Nobody Does It Better
					

Nobody does it better.




					youtu.be


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Rokko (Dec 28, 2019)

I totally forgot this exists:


----------



## Count groudon (Dec 28, 2019)

I was looking up what the name of the blue ghosts from Luigi’s mansion was because I remembered they scared the shit out of me as a kid when I found this in the google results.

I audibly snorted in amusement.


----------



## exhausted (Dec 29, 2019)

ive really been into musical shitposts lately








						Plastic Romantic Love【Mariya Takeuchi x Parappa】
					

Better execute sooner. Sources: Plastic Love - Mariya Takeuchi Romantic Love - Parappa the Rapper 2




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Easton daniels (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## I Love Beef (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Fougaro (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Monika H. (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Aria (Apr 13, 2020)

um..


----------



## Liber Pater (Apr 13, 2020)

Getting caught up on videos from the King of Telomeres





Also, this:


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## The Curmudgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

I love it when Indian scammers get put in their place.


----------



## Creep3r (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Apr 13, 2020)

when I watch dunkey, everything is right in the world


----------



## Poyo Sato (Apr 13, 2020)

Watched it for the third time I guess. Love this channel. It's a blessing for video game history enthusiasts.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Creep3r (Apr 14, 2020)

Dem feels...


----------



## Florence (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Return of the Freaker (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Aria (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Shokaract (Apr 15, 2020)

Blacksmithing videos are cool.


----------



## Shart (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Crabbed Hams (Apr 17, 2020)

I love this series:


----------



## Aria (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Cod of War (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Fougaro (Apr 17, 2020)

Prehistoric ASMR.


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Apr 17, 2020)

that moment when comedian makes a prettier woman for a joke than 90% transfolk after hormones and surgeries.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## GHTD (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Apr 17, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Guts Gets Some (Apr 19, 2020)

It was anime. I'm a weeb.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 20, 2020)

_Shin Godzilla_ unless you want to count stopping to see my brother play a video game for a couple minutes.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Jun 27, 2020)

Found this tism on Twitter




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Jun 29, 2020)

Shitposter from 8ch /v/ before it got shitcanned that makes great shitposting videos about E3 and other gaming related shit


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jul 20, 2020)

*KING ARTHUR CHUCK 2018 SHITSTAINS UNDERWEAR BUTTOCKS AFTERNOON TEA*


----------



## sasazuka (Jul 23, 2020)

An early _Sesame Street_ stop-motion animation of a Meyers Manx dune buggy assembling itself and driving away.



Spoiler: Classic Sesame Street film - stop-motion buggy assembly











I guess that's a Volkswagen Beetle chassis and engine, not that I could honestly identify a Volkswagen Beetle chassis just by looking but I believe all Meyers Manx buggies were really just heavily-modified Beetles with new body kits.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Jul 23, 2020)

Suddenly recalled baby me had an autyssmal obsession with this cartoon and even drew own showdowns.


----------



## Crankenstein (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Creep3r (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Aug 11, 2020)

This is my favorite anime.


----------



## The Bovinian Derivative (Aug 11, 2020)

I hope motion webcomic does not count as anime, or i'll feel sad.


----------



## Draza (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Curt Sibling (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## tampax pearl (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## ZombiefiedFerret (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 13, 2020)

It was unfortunately the gunt video again


----------



## Santiagothrumachifacku (Aug 14, 2020)

Paparazzi (Re-Make)
					

Twitter: https://twitter.com/ShinyEevee Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Vanderdraws/ Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/vanderdeer/ DeviantART: https://...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Crankenstein (Aug 14, 2020)

This guy and his tranny boyfriend kidnapped a chick.


----------



## Draza (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## OvercookedBacon (Aug 15, 2020)

Apparently the first recording of a human voice ever:


----------



## Digital Thunder (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Spangled Drongo (Aug 17, 2020)

A classic.


----------



## Michellandin' (Aug 18, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQsuNjxyyZU


----------



## Crankenstein (Aug 18, 2020)

Thanks Phil


----------



## UtadaWasabi2 (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## OvercookedBacon (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## ASoulMan (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Less Nasty Old Person (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Focken Kiwi (Aug 19, 2020)

Spoiler



YouTube recommended this to me completely out of left field. I thought the CDI stuff was mostly dead. I feel a lot of meme potential radiating from this video right now with the times we're in.


----------



## OvercookedBacon (Aug 20, 2020)

Roses are red / Violets are blue / You're already dead / Hidebu-


----------



## Spamton (Aug 21, 2020)

i usually put on extended music while drawing


----------



## Apopheliac (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## M0JY0 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## I'm Not Racist Anymore (Aug 21, 2020)

Jersh's new stream


----------



## blackmarketbaby (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Tootsie Bear (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Sundae (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 24, 2020)

This was in my recommendations, i'm not complaining


----------



## Blackhole (Aug 24, 2020)

[Mirror] [Compilation] Tumblrisms - Internet Aristocrat aka Mister Metokur
					

headmates 0:00 thin privilege 17:09 cis scum 36:54 white privilege 57:05 ableism 1:18:36 cultural appropriation 1:43:14 Notice: this is simply a mirror/reupl...




					www.youtube.com
				



why did metokur stop streaming? did he get killed?


----------



## OvercookedBacon (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Aug 25, 2020)

Warning, will make you pregnant with a future doctor. Yes, even if you're a man.


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## GHTD (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## OvercookedBacon (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Loona (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## GHTD (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## BrunoMattei (Sep 1, 2020)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=emb_title&v=KlhyiSLZ0Gg


----------



## Cod of War (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## JosephStalin (Sep 2, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe_7uYtPjYg


----------



## Bagronkleton (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## TiggerNits (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## GenociderSyo (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Coffee Druid (Sep 11, 2020)

I saw someone post his channel here and the history nerd in me is enjoying it a lot. Also I wish more guys had long hair and a nice mustache/goatee combo nowadays.


----------



## Distant Stare (Sep 12, 2020)

GenociderSyo said:


>


tfw no 18th Century waifu


----------



## skellig58 (Sep 12, 2020)

alien planet is pretty lit. Go watch especially if wrecked.



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJIgcihiw2Y


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Big Bad Wart (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## verissimus (Sep 13, 2020)

The Bells of St. Mary's (2/8) Movie CLIP - Boxing With a Nun (1945) HD
					

The Bells of St. Mary's movie clips: http://j.mp/1uv7FJf BUY THE MOVIE: http://j.mp/Ld72KS Don't miss the HOTTEST NEW TRAILERS: http://bit.ly/1u2y6pr CLIP DE...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## XYZpdq (Sep 14, 2020)

the SciFi Channel / EU Dune miniseries-es
the CG is at least Xbox360/10, but they capture a lot of the parts of the books that were good science fiction adventures where the Lynch movie is more focusing on The Mythic Story On The Screen!
and the "stage production" feel of a lot of it is a really nice way to dodge budget issues


----------



## Sundae (Sep 14, 2020)

This classic:


----------



## Commander X (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Bob's Vagene (Sep 15, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ImHapp (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Bumblino (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## alreadyhome (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## A Grey Cat (Sep 15, 2020)

Two versions of a mr sandman parody about shädbase









He may be a lolcow bordering on horror cow but...there's just something I find so fascinating about Mr shädman


----------



## Creep3r (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Oct 15, 2020)

Currently watching: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IY-HDrhaLZk


----------



## Schauma mal (Oct 15, 2020)

SQUISH


----------



## Cod of War (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## 160048 (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Wraith (Oct 16, 2020)

Oddly been watching a lot of long plays recently.


----------



## Empty (Oct 16, 2020)

A great video review, also showcases how miserably bad Americans and Canadians know the history of WW2.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 29, 2020)

You just know I had too today


----------



## dodain (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Creep3r (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Devyn (Oct 30, 2020)

The idea of "Mewing" is dismissed as pseudoscience bullshit by a lot of people (its recent association with incels doesn't help the PR either), but I think it's fascinating.  This guy makes tons of interesting videos about all sorts of different topics.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## A Grey Cat (Nov 6, 2020)

Poooonta!


----------



## A Grey Cat (Dec 18, 2020)

Damnit youtube you blocked it based on age!


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## A Grey Cat (Jan 1, 2021)

does this count as anime?





dammnit age restricted! oh well you get the idea


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## ElsonSohai (Jan 2, 2021)

https://youtu.be/Cx1J2CzNnS8


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jan 5, 2021)

videos like this remind there is still goodness in the world worth saving


----------



## Cope or Rope (Jan 7, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEDgnb_lZAg


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jan 12, 2021)

what i wouldn't give to just spend one day back in that glorious time from the late 90s to early 2000-2001. before 9/11, before twitter, before social media, before everything. When all you had was your console, maybe a computer with a very rudimentary version of the internet and the cartoon channels like old school cartoon network, nickelodeon, and disney. Just one day when the world made sense and the headline news wasn't screaming bloody murder every other day between celebrity gossip and tabloid dirty laundry.


----------



## Devyn (Jan 16, 2021)

Aydin Paladin discusses the science of schadenfreude:


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## A Grey Cat (Mar 4, 2021)

I will say this, sonic movie cancelled joke has probably aged the worst out of every joke in the video. also it's unlisted


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## NashaWriter (Mar 5, 2021)

Been in quarantine since I got my vaccination so I've decided to binge RLM for a spell.


----------



## Schauma mal (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Creep3r (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Florence (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Creep3r (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Totally Awesome (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Marissa Moira (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## MoffAlbert (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## No Exit (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Marissa Moira (Mar 7, 2021)

I wish I could have this whole thing for my ringtone


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Doggo (Mar 7, 2021)

Islamic content or not, I thought it was thoroughly interesting.


----------



## Cultured Xeno (Mar 7, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhZsn8KDNO4


----------



## A Grey Cat (Mar 7, 2021)

Not anime but still Japanese





Also it's kinda well known at this point but the famicom tie in game made by capcom would later serve as the inspiration for resident evil.  So I guess in a way sweet home is resident evil 0.1


----------



## Sasori of the Red Sand (Mar 9, 2021)

I just found out about a guy who calls himself a "samurai futurist" and said that Donald Trump was an American Samurai. He put out this video, and it's some grade-A autism. I also love how he disabled comments and ratings.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Mar 9, 2021)

horrorfan89 said:


> Not anime but still Japanese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reboot they announced has it taking place in Alabama.


----------



## Rust-froth (Mar 9, 2021)

Documentary on facebook moderators. It's nothing but pajeets and incredibly funny









						Field of Vision - The Moderators
					

In an office in India, a cadre of Internet moderators ensures that social media sites are not taken over by bots, scammers, and pornographers. The Moderators...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## A Grey Cat (Apr 20, 2021)

Spoiler: spergy post about the farms in a zombie apocalypse



You know I personally like to imagine the farms surviving the zombie apocalypse. Null moves the servers into an underground bunker akin to the missile silo from DOTD, then posts the address on the front page for as long as the internet holds out. 

The kiwis who can head for the bunker in Florida, once their everyone is split into groups, one stays behind setting up the farms archived pages and as a local intranet LAN that we post on every day, Team two consists of scouting parties to the surface to see which lolcows if any survived and how, and team 3 handles the food, water purification and maintaining power..


----------



## Lunete (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## A Grey Cat (Apr 30, 2021)

warning if you're even remotely squeamish or arachnophobic you may not want to press play, you've been warned.


----------



## Niggernerd (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Caitty Fanny Pack (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## TiggerNits (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## More AWS-8Q Than You (May 1, 2021)

Second best thing mans1ay3r ever made


----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (May 1, 2021)

This embarrassing shit.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Devyn (May 8, 2021)

Do you want total war?




Your browser is not able to display this video.



This is still up on Bitchute, not for much longer though I imagine


----------



## Spicboyskafan (May 8, 2021)

https://youtu.be/2cd5WrnVXwQ
		

hey, staying true to my name


----------



## A Grey Cat (May 20, 2021)

watched this video in memory of my old username Jasonfan89


----------



## ForgedBlades (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Cantercoin (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Devyn (May 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



On the topic of psychological warfare/Project Paperclip/MKULTRA

This is one of the first conspiracy-related videos I ever watched (like 15 years ago), I still enjoy the production quality.  The lady's description of her bones feeling like they were "melting" always stuck in my mind


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jul 5, 2021)

OK I know this is kinda a necro of this thread but






I did consider posting this in the cursed videos thread but... Eh it's cringy as Fuck but not cursed, damn Shame too.  I actually liked the other videos this guy made but by the time he got to comparing a cartoon character to boomers reaction to troon bathrooms I was unsubscribed from his channel.  It was the bit at the end about  "respecting troon pronouns." where I had to turn it off and stop watching.  I was gonna comment this in the video but I didn't wanna get reported...


In the words of arcade Ganon

"what a load of brahim shit. "


That's cartoon spergs for ya!


----------



## msd (Jul 5, 2021)

Gf showed me a video about some 3D pen, really fancy shit.

Made a kitty lamp, if I find the video again I'll edit this comment with the link


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Octo Mullet (Jul 6, 2021)

1988 Chernobyl and Pripyat cleanup documentary (original English voiceover)
					

This is an 18-minute excerpt about Chernobyl from a documentary called "Mēs / Soviets". It was filmed from 1987 till 1989 and directed and produced by a Latv...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jul 26, 2021)

Check this channel out


----------



## WhatInTheActualFuck (Jul 26, 2021)

8 Essential Camp Knots and Hitches That You Need to Know
					

In This Video We Show You 8 Camping Knots and Hitches That You Need To Know. Please Hit The LIKE and SUBSCRIBE BUTTONS as well as the NOTIFICATION BELL. Feel...




					youtu.be
				




Been on a bit of a bushcraft kick lately.


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Schauma mal (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Lathe (Jul 28, 2021)

- YouTube
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com
				




*HMMMMMMMMMMMM?*


----------



## Akashic Retard (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## ForgedBlades (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## LordofTendons (Aug 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## MemoriesOfMemphis (Oct 22, 2021)

Last actual video I watched was some gggmanlives review or something


----------



## mortyposter (Oct 22, 2021)

rick and morty part1, part 2 - GGCAX
					

This is a visual novel game inspired by the movies Rick and Morty. This is an adult movie this game not only has violence but also strongly embodies adult an...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 21, 2021)

I was feeling nostalgic


----------



## millennialcat96 (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Hellspawn (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Character from a movie (Dec 22, 2021)

Squish that cat


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Creep3r (Mar 19, 2022)




----------

